# I'm looking to adopt a norwegian forest and or a maine coon



## Guest (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi I would dearly love to adopt and Norwegian forest and or a maine coon. I don't mind what sex or colour they are, but I would like the age to be from kitten to two years old . I live in Salisbury Wiltshire but I'm willing to travel up to 100 miles to pick up a cat or cats . I have a ground floor flat with a communal garden on a countryside estate so there are plenty of trees to keep the cat or cat's entertained . Kind regards Megan.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Megan,

Nice to read your post wanting to adopt a NFC as i have one in rescue, go to a thread Snowflake & Mummy on rescue section and have a look at her, she isnt ready just yet and i would if you are interested ask you a 1000 questions.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Is this the thread you meant CC?
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/331851-snowflakes-mummy-needs-home.html


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

OR, Thankyou so much, yes thats the thread, i cant do links, been explained to me many times but my head just cant get it.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

if you find out CC let me know as well, the link thing i mean

best wishes with finding this lovely girl a home for xmas x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> if you find out CC let me know as well, the link thing i mean
> 
> best wishes with finding this lovely girl a home for xmas x


right click your mouse on the search bar at the top of the screen (it should turn blue and a drop down box will appear) left click on the word 'copy'. then left click where you want to add the link and right click again. another drop down box will appear then left click on paste - there you have it


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

ooee thanks CG will give it a go now

hi CG when i right click on it it dosent give me the option to copy - only paste , but i worked out if i highlight the address then right click on it i get the copy option , then i go and paste it thank you so ooo much i just done my first link


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

There is a Norwegian Forest X on Pets4Homes in Southampton

looking for a loving house | Southampton, Hampshire | Pets4Homes


----------



## Missy h (Jan 4, 2014)

Hello Megsie! Did you have any luck with finding NFC? I might be able to help you! Just let me know! Best wishes Helen


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2014)

Missy h said:


> Hello Megsie! Did you have any luck with finding NFC? I might be able to help you! Just let me know! Best wishes Helen


 Hi yes I adopted a female from cc back in November and I'm enjoying her so much I'm getting a NFC kitten in Summer so she can have a friend  . Thank you very much for offering though a lady in a thread called two Nfc in Surrey looking for a home is looking to adopt a NFC *but* she wants the NFC to be used as therapy for her children with additional needs... If you think that the cat you know would be suitable them write her a message on the thread .


----------



## Missy h (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh that's good! Glad you found one! And thanks for the tip about the lady in surrey but I don't think my NFC would be suitable! Thanks again!


----------



## Missy h (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for getting back to me Megsie, glad you found yourself a lovely NFC


----------

